# Telefonbuch Einträge bei nicht T- Anbietern



## JojoS (18. September 2006)

Ich hab mir jetzt vor kurzem mal Alice-DSL mit Telefonflatrate besorgt. Bin soweit auch sehr zufrieden bis jetzt. Aber ich überlege mir doch wie das eigentlich mit den Telfonbucheinträgen ist. Werden die trotzdem übernommen, bzw. bei neuen Nummern erstellt oder gibt´s das dann nicht mehr?


----------

